

Ask HN: hiring coders from developing countries - tzury

have you done it before?<p>were you satisfied with the results?<p>where did you find these guys (on which website)?
======
russell
If you are not an experienced developer yourself, I recommend against it. It
is too easy to get dragged down by someone who is not good. Just like here,
some are very good and a lot more are terrible. I have worked with programmers
from the Ukraine, India, and China. The Ukrainians were the best and the
Chinese the worst. The Ukrainians had the best education, practices, and
experience. All were employees of moderately large companies. Even so when I
asked a colleague about hiring Ukrainians he said use an intermediary you
trust.

------
makecheck
Be aware of a culture that seems to have rapid turnaround. With both China and
India, I've seen 5-6 developers quit within 6 months to a year; whereas, in
the U.S., there are several people still with me after 10 years.

You can get work done, just make sure it's something relatively quick that can
be done in isolation. Never spend time training people overseas; it may take
several weeks for them to learn some big system before they can be productive,
and if they leave a few months later then most of that time will have been
wasted.

------
bgnm2000
I've outsourced to programmers from india, egypt, pakistan, ukraine, and right
now I'm working with a Romanian. Its a great experience, the one thing I would
consider to be the most important is to ensure their communication skills are
good, and also, that they have a good rating/reputation.

I use scriptlance.com to find programmers.

